# Wiring diagram of Hot-film air-mass meter of B47 engine.



## Abadon (May 14, 2016)

Hello,

BimmerLink reports:
Error code - *28D600*
Error description - Air mass meter: Signal interruption or short circuit to positive/ground.

On the dashboard, I have a "check engine" light. As a side effect, the DPF regeneration is blocked. 

Can you tell me from where I can take the wiring diagram of the cable from the HFM sensor to the ECU or where it goes?

I want to check that the wires and plugs connections are OK.

The car is BMW X3 2.0 Diesel XDrive with a B47 engine. DDE unit is D70BX7A0. This unit is mounted of F02, F10, F31, F25, F15, and F34 produced after 2016-07-12

I was in the local BMW dealer where replace the Hot-film air-mass meter and made some kind of force DPF regeneration. Expensive procedure for nothing. The "check engine" light was off for a few days. Then it lit up again. 

Based on this fact I think that there is some kind of wiring issue. I'm an IT engineer and not afraid of cables. Before touching them I need a scheme which to show me where cables go and which cable for what is.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)




----------

